# ASUS K50IJ keyboard malfunction



## paul_faltic (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello,

I have a ASUS K50IJ, with a Core 2 Duo T5900 Processor and 2048 MB RAM. I am currently running Windows 7 Professional N.
For the past couple of weeks I began having a problem with my keyboard whenever I try editing a text file or changing a filename, and even now when posting this message . This problem doesn't occur all the time and I have no ideea if it's hardware or software related.
Sometimes, when pressing the right arrow key, the characters hge9+ appear where the cursor is and then the cursor moves. If NumLock is turned off, instead of hge9+ only hge+ appears and the cursor moves up the screen, making me believe that the 9 in hge9+ is related to the key 9 on the numeric pad (since whithout NumLock, the 9 key is Page Up). Also, when I press the Delete key, I get the characters 65s'73 and then it deletes the following letter. If I press delete several times, the s is sometimes with CAPS, like this: 65s'7365S'7365s'7365S'73 .
This is very frustrating, not being able to properly edit any document. The same thing happens when NumLock is off and I press the 6 key on the numeric pad (which is right arrow). I checked that my drivers are up to date, and they are. 
Does anyone know what could be causing this? Thank you very much for your time.
Paul


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try reinstalling the drivers usually it is bundled with the touchpad package found here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download K50IJ ensure you choose the correct operating system IE win 7 32 bit or 64 bit there is also a keyboard device filter under utilities though i have not checked what it really does.


----------



## paul_faltic (Jun 6, 2014)

I've already reinstalled the TouchPad driver and the Keyboard Filter utiliy. Still no results. I forgot to mention I am using the 64bit Windows version. The problem is I can't reproduce the problem. It only happens sometime (and of course only when I need it the most).


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

After you try what joeten suggested try the onscreen keyboard. If that works fine could be a faulty keyboard. Can also try an external keyboard.


----------



## paul_faltic (Jun 6, 2014)

oscer1 said:


> After you try what joeten suggested try the onscreen keyboard. If that works fine could be a faulty keyboard. Can also try an external keyboard.


The on-screen keyboard keyboard works fine. However, as I said I can't reproduce the problem whenever I want to. I will also try with an external keyboard and the on-screen one when the problem reoccurs and I will reply with the results. 

Oh, and thank you all for your time in helping with this problem.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok keep us posted. Your welcome


----------



## aliharputt (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi;

Paul did u solve ur problem? If solved how? Can u explain?


----------



## paul_faltic (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello,

I've tried several solutions, including going to a service shop and cleaning the keyboard (just in case stuff got spilled on it over the years) but nothing worked. In the end I changed the keyboard all together (cause something did eventually get spilled over it :blush: and lots of keys were affected).
Thank you all for your help anyway


----------

